# Perils of Thunder Island OOC



## Dragonwriter (Jan 22, 2009)

This is the thread we will use from now on for server info, game times, alerting others to time conflicts and the like. I will be starting up the IC thread after we wrap up the first session. Thanks to all of you for joining with such enthusiasm!


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay, I figured it out. I'm here.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll be there tonight.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Jan 24, 2009)

Edit: woah, sorry Slow internet + impatience = double posting


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll be around tonight.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 25, 2009)

What channel in OpenRPG will it be?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 25, 2009)

Dev II Server, and the room will be T13K: Perils of Thunder Island when I get there.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Will there be a password


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 25, 2009)

No, I don't generally use passwords. And I'm on Dev II right now, so drop in whenever. I'll wait until everyone shows up or 7:15 PST, whichever comes first, to open a room.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Jan 25, 2009)

To make this thread the central one...

Email: dah2763@rit.edu

AIM: SanguineEschaton


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 26, 2009)

If anyone is interested in observing a different game, the Monday night 13 Kingdoms game, For More Than Glory, is willing to let anyone that wants to sit in on the game sessions for the next few weeks. It starts at 7 PM PST if you want to come and watch.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sitting in a little bit


----------



## Lindranis (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll sit in on a session


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Lindranis!

FYI, to everyone else, Lindranis is a player in the T13K Campaign "Fall of the 14th Kingdom", run by Arkhandus. 

If you'd like to sit in on the sessions for this game, Lindranis, feel free. And I'm pretty sure Ark and the other folks in FMTG wouldn't mind you watching. This campaign in at 7 PM PST, Saturday nights, and FMTG is 7 PM PST, Monday nights.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, we lost Typewriter and his PC Mongo De'Bongo. I'm still going to have the opening game this Saturday.

A person from the OpenRPG forums contacted me, so I let them know that there is one opening. Whether or not this person joins, the game goes on. They can join later, if need be.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay


----------



## stevekro1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay I should be all set for today. I'll be on OpenRPG from now till gametime if you'll be on early Dragonwriter.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay, I'm on the Dev II Server right now. I'll open up a room once we have everyone (minus Vrukor...).


----------



## Vrukor (Feb 1, 2009)

ok i officially have signed up and now can see everything on the thread, I win yet again. Anywho i wanna thank u all for being patient with me not making it in time. I think our group will be a threat to any challenge that our friendly DM throws at us...assuming no one drops there weapon while trying to hack at a sea creature...I wont mention any names  See you guys next week, though I may just sit in on the game on mondaynight. My aim is Taveribloodbane if you want to holla at me.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I hope everyone enjoyed themselves last night.

You all got 500 XP and 100 gp from the last session. So, your XP should be about 10,500/15,000. Because, like I said, I messed up when saying your starting XP. This number will be correct.


EDIT: And the IC Thread is up.


----------



## stevekro1 (Feb 1, 2009)

okay thanks


----------



## Vrukor (Feb 7, 2009)

Alas it appears that I will have to be late yet again to our session tomorrow. I had planned to swap for a saturday morning shift with my supervisor who then decided to change her pretty little mind Friday night because her fiance wants to go out dancing (the little fairy). So in closing I will be rushing home to hit up the game and will more than likely sign in around 11:15 or so. If we can start later thats awesome, if not I'll just play catch up. Next saturday however I am schedualed for an opening shift not to mention I have changed my availibility so in about 2 weeks saturday nights will always be opened.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow... Well, I figure I'll still start as on-time as possible... Vrukor will just be quiet and listen until you show up.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm in Dev II's lobby right now and will open up the game room shortly after everyone shows up. Minus Vrukor, sadly.


----------



## Vrukor (Feb 12, 2009)

ok so I am good for saturday. Finally a full session for once. Perhaps I can now  get my greataxe from that damned tree....


----------



## stevekro1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Haha I'm not banking on it Vrukor.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm on Dev II now. I'll open a room once everyone shows up.


----------



## stevekro1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone great game last night. Was fun, but poor Wellstar.


----------



## Vrukor (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey so I've bought myself a laptop and took the time to transfer a number of DnD files then packed up my old PC to be placed into storage. To my chagrin, afer installing OpenRPG I've realized I forgot to upload my character save. I know I uploaded to the DM when we finished the creation walkthrough so I hope Dragonwriter has it handy. I will be on early in hopes I can get everything readied up for our session tonight.


----------



## stevekro1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ohhh man that would suck


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm hopping onto Dev II right now.

Vrukor, thankfully, that's one of the reasons I asked for everyone's character node. That and, if I have to NPC anyone for a session or two.


----------



## Vrukor (Feb 22, 2009)

yeh thanks much for that. Good session by the way. Lots of bloodshed to keep the half-orc happy. Is it bad for a chaotic good character to love the gore as much as he? He migh end up multiclassing in barbarian at this rate.


----------



## stevekro1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Aren't you Barb. right now


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed .


----------



## Vrukor (Feb 23, 2009)

nopers not a barbarian, just a simple fighter.


----------



## stevekro1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, you totally act like a barbarian


----------



## Vrukor (Feb 27, 2009)

yeh, Vrukor's slight blood lust brings him close to being a barbarian, however (for now) I'm going to go ahead and chalk it up to his Orc bloodline. Cause, really, outside of combat he is a rather docile man/orc. Just don't poke fun at him or you may end up at the wrong end of a Greataxe!


----------



## stevekro1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Greataxe? pshh.. nothing to worry about in the hands of Vrukor the tree-chopper.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh, the trees will have their revenge ... And so will the shrubberies !!!

I'm hopping on Dev II right now and will open up a room once everyone arrives.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm apparently going to be a little late, an ill fated attempt to install openRPG 1.7.7 backfired on me.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oain and Vrukor where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## SanguineLobster (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry all, after refusing to run OpenRPG, my computer decided to commit various forms of ritual suicide for unrelated reasons.  This activated a rube goldberg machine which led to me watching Oldboy with my roommate.

Which is the way most rube goldberg machines should end.

I'll have it sorted out by next time.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 1, 2009)

ouch


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 1, 2009)

ACK! Too bad Sanguine...

To let you know, the party got ambushed while they slept. Indolo got munched on, but Jeralt managed to heal him and save him. You took 31 HP damage and 5 Str damage. You also landed the killing strike against one as it tried to flee.

EDIT: Actually, you took 3 Str damage. Lindranis took the 5.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, it appears that I need to show up just to protect my character, that's more damage than I've taken the entire game(combined I believe).

What exactly ambushed us?


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 3, 2009)

Those poisonous, acid-spitting frilled dinos from Jurassic Park, essentially.  Our *excellent *lookouts  let the first one walk right up to sleeping Indolo and tear out half his digestive tract before doing anything.  Then it ate some more of Indolo until people finally got in its face enough, with enough brute force brought to bear, to make it finally stop eating Indolo alive and start fighting them, and then trying to run away the next round.

There was another one, that Oain and Lindranis fought, and others struck at once before it ran away.  Indolo lost at least half his HP in round 1, and more than that in round 2.  Took 30+ damage and was dying before he could even do anything more than scream.  Bled for a few rounds afterward.

Oain didn't have it too bad.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol compared to Ark, Oain's injuries were cake. I healed Ark up nicely though.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, Ark's right, they were the Dilophosaurus (Jurassic Park Style!). And yes, Oain didn't fare too badly compared to poor Indolo. Teach you guys to pay more attention at night, and even worry about the little and not-so-little critters.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 5, 2009)

I love how they didn't even warn Ark, those who were on watch. Poor guy. Vrukor at least let everyone know whats up.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Vrukor said he's too tired to play tonight so I guess Dragon is going to have to NPC him if that's what he thinks is best.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 8, 2009)

Wonderful... Anyways, I'm hopping onto Dev II right now and will open a room once we have everyone except Vrukor.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Mar 8, 2009)

All right, this time it was all my fault, but never the less, I'll make excuses.  It has been a very long week, the days just blurred together and I thought it was still Friday.  However, next week I will definitely
Definitely
Definitely
Definitely
Definitely
Definitely
DEFINITELY
be there.

Once again, sorry.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Everyone think they'll be on time for Sat.?


----------



## Vrukor (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey guys sorry for not making it last session. With daylight savings and the fact that I had an early morning meeting the following day, I just couldnt hack it. I have to close tomorrow so I will be an hour late but I will try my best to be there. Bare with me this weekend cause I am in the middle of movig (my roommate lost his house to foreclosure so now I have to move into my cousins house till a friend of mine frees up a spot in his apartment) Sorry for being a crappy party member but I'm doin what I can. I mean  I've killed enough for you guys to owe me something 
Oh yeh anyone want to fill me in on what I missed last session?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 14, 2009)

Meh, stuff happens. I understand.

I can fill you in on what happened last week when you show up tonight.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm sittin' in the lobby now while I do some homework.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm hopping onto Dev II now.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Where is everyone


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, Vrukor, you missed out...

The party is staying at a large, popular tavern, called "The Tipsy Beast."

You collected your bounties from the garrison, and your cut is two platinum bars and ten platinum coins (translating to 1,100 GP if you convert it, for a small price). You also got 950 EXP for the various stuff through the last several weeks.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 15, 2009)

'Twas a great session. Thanks Dragon.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Tomorrow = Early for Shadowrun, I think, then a D&D session.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm on Dev II now. I'll start up once everyone gets here, or we reach 7:15 Pacific, whichever comes first.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Let's do this


----------



## Vrukor (Mar 22, 2009)

hey guys. I am sorry to say that due to increased responsibilities and hours at my job I will no longer be available on Saturday nights. I have enjoyed our sessions and hopefully I will be able to join ya'll another time. Holla at me at neldogg20@yahoo.com. Be easy all.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Noo.. Vrukor.  Sorry to see you go. Good luck man.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sorry to see you go Vrukor. It was great fun having you in the group. If you become available, let me know and I might be able to work you back into the group. Until then, farewell and good luck.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to see ya go, Vrukor.  Let us know if you get that free time back later.


BTW gang, just so ya know, I'll be on the OpenRPG Dev II server in a few minutes to hang around, if anyone wants to discuss the upcoming other game since we ran short on time last week.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay, I'm hopping onto Dev II right now. I'll start the game once everyone's here, or we hit 7:15 my time, whichever comes first.


----------



## DMReckless (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys,
   Sorry, but I wont be able to play tonight.  Gotta get up early for work tomorrow.
Stratton aka Caranthir


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 5, 2009)

Too bad Reckless. For the rest of you, I'm on Dev II, waiting for the last to show. I'll start at 7:15 regardless.

EDIT: At this point, I think Sanguine/Oain is the only one missing...


----------



## cmrscorpio (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I'm sorry but I won't be able to play for the next three Saturdays.  I work the night shift at my job, and on rare occasions I have to work on the weekends.  This is one of those times.  I won't be able to join you again until May 2.

regards,
Krulk


----------



## stevekro1 (Apr 9, 2009)

That sucks, well, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 9, 2009)

Ugh. Well, thank you for letting us know Scorpio.


----------



## stevekro1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Any word from Oain?​


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 12, 2009)

Hopping on Dev II now.


----------



## stevekro1 (Apr 15, 2009)

shadowrun this week, right?


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep, I'll be GMing the first Shadowrun session this Saturday, at 4 or 5 pm Pacific.  Depending on how early folks can show up.  Perils of Thunder Island will still run around 7 or so Pacific; we'll be ending the SR session when it's time for Perils.


----------



## stevekro1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Got it Ark, I'll be there.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm sitting on Dev II right now. And I'll open the room once folks show up, or 7:15 Pacific comes around, as usual.


----------



## cmrscorpio (May 1, 2009)

I'm really sorry guys, but it looks like I have to work on Saturday once again.  So, I won't be able to join you.  Unfortunately, I cannot say when I'll be available to play on Saturday again.  My agency is having trouble finding someone to permanently work the shift that I am filling in.

regards, 
Krulk


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 1, 2009)

Crap... That stinks Scorpio. But thank you for letting us know. When you do become available again, feel free to drop in and let me know. I guess I'll have to add to my recruiting post... Blast! It was good having you, even though it was for a short time. Sorry you had to pull out .


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 3, 2009)

I'm on Dev II now, going to the lobby. I've got two new possibles right now. Hopefully they'll show up sometime tonight. Other than that, I'll open a room once we have everyone or we reach 7:15 Pacific, as usual.


----------



## DMReckless (May 9, 2009)

Sorry guys,
   I am not feeling well and will not be playing tonight.
Reckless/Caranthir


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 10, 2009)

Dangit. In any case, I'm hopping onto Dev II in just a few moments. The game will begin once everyone else shows up or 7:15 my time comes around.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 17, 2009)

I'm on Dev II. Just prepping stuff until everyone's ready.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 24, 2009)

I'm on Dev II now and will open up the room once we have everyone, possibly minus Lin, or 7:15 Pacific comes calling.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 30, 2009)

Sorry Ark, but I'm going to miss the Shadowrun game today. Family stuff came up...

Perils is still on for tonight, though, so I'll see everyone around 7 Pacific.


----------



## stevekro1 (May 30, 2009)

Okay Dragon I made a new node for spells. See you then.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 31, 2009)

Okay, I'm hopping onto Dev II now.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 7, 2009)

I will be in the Dev II lobby in just a few minutes. Game starts at 7:15.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll be on Dev II in the next few minutes. The session will start around 7:15 my time.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Natural Spell here I come.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if there is SR planned tonight, but I may be a bit late to it. About 7:30 Eastern Time, 4:30 official time. Disregard this if we don't have it tonight, though. I'll still make it on-time for D&D.

Thanks,
~Steve


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, Perils might start a little late this week... I already know I will miss SR. I'm going to be out of town for most of the day, and I have no idea what traffic will be like on my way home this afternoon/evening...

So, I may be a bit late starting tonight's game. Hopefully not, but this is just as a possibility warning.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey anyone know if we have SR tomorrow? Oh, and is D&D still on normal time? Thanks.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 27, 2009)

I think we are having Shadowrun this Saturday (i.o.w. some 16 or so hours from now), but I don't remember if Lindranis/Psyker will be there.  I think so.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know about Lin either, but I will be there for SR. And Perils will be starting on time tonight.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm heading into the Dev II lobby in just a minute... Game will start at 7:15, if not before.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in the Dev II lobby now.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 11, 2009)

Perils may start a bit late tonight... I hope not, but I'm going to be out of town for the day and I have no idea what traffic will be like on the way home. If it gets to an hour past our normal start time, you don't need to stick around anymore (so, 8 P/11 E). 

I hope it doesn't come to that, and that I will be on time, but you never know...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 11, 2009)

Actually, scratch that... I'm just going to call the game for tonight, rather than making you all sit around for me. Especially when I'm nowhere near sure when this event will be ending, or what the drive home will be like... 

So, no game tonight. Sorry folks.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Aww, was lookin' forward to it too.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 19, 2009)

Hopping onto Dev II now...


----------



## stevekro1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Think I might only miss this week - bringing laptop so I might be able to find an internet connection for next Saturday.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm on Dev II now and will open up the room once we have everyone, minus Jeralt.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm going to call the game off this Saturday (8th) and next week (15th) also. 

Sorry about this, but the 22nd is still on.


----------



## stevekro1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Darn, was going to be able to make it tonight, too.


----------



## firehorse (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey DW, what time is your game on Saturdays?  Is there a chance of having it on say a Tuesday night?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 15, 2009)

FH, the game is on Saturdays at 7 PM Pacific, but I don't think I can switch it to any other nights, as some of the other players would be unable to make it.

However, as a reminder to my players, there is NO session tonight. There will be one next week, but not tonight.


----------



## stevekro1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Game tonight if I'm correct?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 23, 2009)

Tonight, that's a yes.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll be on Dev II in a couple minutes, and will open  at 7:15 Pacific, if not before.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 29, 2009)

Reminder!

There is _NO_ game tonight.








(But there will be one next week - Sept. 5th)


----------



## DMReckless (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey guys,
   Sorry to say, but I will be dropping from this game.  I have had fun and want to thank you all for the good times.  Dragonwriter, thank you for running this game.  
Stratton aka Reckless aka Dim, formerly Caranthir.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 5, 2009)

Awwwwww.  Sorry to see you go, Reckless.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 6, 2009)

Darn. I enjoyed having you as a player. If you want to re-join again at a later point, drop me a line.

For everyone else, there is a session tonight at 7 PM Pacific.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 12, 2009)

For lack of a better way to contact Jeralt and Lindranis: No Shadowrun game tonight before Perils.  Got some e-mails the other day that let me know some couldn't make it for SR today.  Meant to post this yesterday, but got a little sidetracked and forgot to do so when I was updating stuff on EN World.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm on Dev II now.


----------



## lesser (Sep 24, 2009)

*Missing session this week*

I won't be able to make it to this week's session.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 27, 2009)

Just so ya know, folks, the OpenRPG Dev II server is down at the moment, has been for at least a day or two, and I dunno when it'll be back online.  So we'll have to use a different server today, at least.  I'd suggest Roleplay Refugees or OpenRPG Veav I, but the latter has a few dozen people on it already at the moment, so it'd probably run a bit slower.

If OpenRPG Dev II is still down on Sunday or Monday, I'll have to use one of those other two servers mentioned for Fot14K and FMTG.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 27, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Just so ya know, folks, the OpenRPG Dev II server is down at the moment, has been for at least a day or two, and I dunno when it'll be back online.  So we'll have to use a different server today, at least.  I'd suggest Roleplay Refugees or OpenRPG Veav I, but the latter has a few dozen people on it already at the moment, so it'd probably run a bit slower.
> 
> If OpenRPG Dev II is still down on Sunday or Monday, I'll have to use one of those other two servers mentioned for Fot14K and FMTG.




Thanks for the info Ark. I guess we'll try using Roleplay Refugees. If not enough people see this, then the game will be called off, though I'll wait to 8 PM Pacific before that.


----------



## stevekro1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nindiyan and I in Veav


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 27, 2009)

stevekro1 said:


> Nindiyan and I in Veav




Fine... I guess I'll go to the Veav server...

EDIT: Okay, I'm on Veav I, and I'm not liking the look of this... 80+ people is going to slow the server down... Refugees looks far better...

2nd EDIT: Okay, anyone still looking at this should go to Roleplay Refugees. I'll be there in a couple minutes.

HOPING THIS IS THE LAST EDIT: As stated in the following post, we have moved to Mayhem Gaming, where the connections will hopefully stay steady. If you see this Aliaes, please join us there.


----------



## stevekro1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah we're in Mayhem Gaming now


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 3, 2009)

Everyone, Dev II is still off the server list, so tonight we will just manually connect to it. When you open the Game Server window, type in the address bar openrpg.wrathof.com and hit Connect. You should reach Dev II and we'll have the game then. I'll be online probably around 6:30 Pacific and onwards on Dev II and here on EnWorld in case there's any trouble or questions.

So, remember. Use openrpg.wrathof.com to connect to Dev II.


----------



## stevekro1 (Oct 4, 2009)

We're all in here, save for Lind.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 11, 2009)

Dev II is still off the metaserver list, so everyone remember to type in openrpg.wrathof.com in the address bar. I'll be on probably between 6:30 and 6:45 PM Pacific.


----------



## stevekro1 (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't think I'll be able to make it to the Shadowrun game tonight since I'm going to a party but I'll be home at 10 in time for D&D.

-Steve


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 17, 2009)

OK.  Perils IS on for tonight, right Dragon?  Was it only FMTG you'd be missing this week, DW?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, Perils is going to happen tonight.

Unfortunately, my schedule gets rather crazy on the weekends for the next few weeks. So, tonight's game will be the last one for three weeks. I'll make the announcement also at game time tonight.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay, I'm getting on Dev II in the next few minutes. Remember, since it's still off the meta, openrpg.wrathof.com


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 24, 2009)

Hopefully everyone remembers that we bumped up the time for Perils this week. I should be on Dev II in about an hour. Remember, openrpg.wrathof.com in the address bar.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 31, 2009)

As a reminder, there will be no game this Halloween/Oct 31st.

See each of you next week (Nov. 7th) at 10 AM Pacific (GMT-8).


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 31, 2009)

Notice for Jeralt, Aliaes and the others who play in my Shadowrun game: I lost my internet connection on Tuesday morning and haven't been able to get it working again yet, so I apologize for not being able to run the SR game today.  Also, DW and Phyi, I probably won't be able to run Fot14K tomorrow, nor FMTG on Monday.  Please inform Mercenary, Firehorse, and the rest if I'm not back online with my computer in time for the games (Merc will probably be ticked that we aren't having SR today, but I can't help it).

I'm posting from a relative's computer right now, and dunno exactly when I'll have the problems with my modem and router and everything worked out.  I might have it fixed before Monday night, but I dunno yet at this point.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 7, 2009)

I will be on Dev II in about an hour and a half.

EDIT: I'm on Dev II now (about 9:30 AM PST).


----------



## stevekro1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Normal time tonight?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, 7 PM PST.

EDIT: I'm on Dev II now (about 6:20 PST).


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm in the Dev II lobby now. The server is finally back up on the list, allowing nice, easy access.


----------



## lesser (Nov 28, 2009)

*New equipment*

Tomrak will stock up with one week of trail rations and 4 cure light wound potions, unless ridiculously overpriced.

Tomrak will also try to sell the tiger pelts somewhere, although Tomrak has no idea what the best place would be.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 29, 2009)

The potions are average price.

And I'll be on Dev II momentarily.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 12, 2009)

Turns out I won't be home for about 2 or 3 hours tonight, going to a cousin's birthday party.  I'll be missing at least the first hour or so of Perils tonight, maybe more.  And will have to end my SR session one or two hours early.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay Ark. For the rest of you, I'll be on Dev II in just a minute.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 19, 2009)

There has been a significant change of plans...

My grandfather died this week, and I will not be gaming at all through the rest of December and the New Year's weekend.

Perils of Thunder Island will resume Saturday, January 9th at 7 PM Pacific time (GMT-8).

Ark, if you could stick around Dev II tomorrow night to make sure everyone has this news, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 19, 2009)

Sure thing.  And sorry to hear about your grandfather, DW.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright folks, I'll be on OpenRPG Dev II momentarily and we can get this game going again!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 16, 2010)

I hate having to do this but…

My computer seems to be going into its death spiral and I am not sure when I will get another one. Thankfully, all my files and info have been backed up, so I will be able to pick things up where I left off, but I do not know how long I will be offline. Hopefully it will be less than a month, but I cannot be sure.

So, as of now, I am going on a hiatus from all my games. I should have a computer up and running again sometime between mid-February and early March.

I will try to get on a public computer to update you folks, but that would be sporadic at best...

Ark, could you please stick around for Perils and FMTG at game time, just to make sure everyone gets this message?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 27, 2010)

First off, thanks for your patience.

Secondly, I will definitely be getting a new computer sometime within the next week (it has been shipped, it just hasn't arrived yet).

Due to my weekends being a little hectic for the next couple of weeks, though, I will not be able to DM another session of Perils until February 20th. But I will be online then, at 7 PM PST. Hope to see all of you there and we can get this game going again!


----------



## lesser (Feb 20, 2010)

I will not be able to make it today. I will probably miss next week (27th) as well.


----------



## stevekro1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Going to a leadership conference all weekend (starting tonight). I will bring a laptop though, and hopefully be able to make the game. If I don't show, though, it's because I'm there. Just giving the heads up.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Won't be able to make SR tonight & will be a little bit late for D&D but I'll show up. Start without me please! Don't let me hold you up!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm a-waiting in the Dev II lobby now.


----------



## lesser (Mar 13, 2010)

I was out partying quite late so if I don't show up at start, please don't wait for me. I'll try to join as soon as I'm able.


----------



## Jaedlyn (Mar 14, 2010)

My phone internet and TV was out the entire day yesterday due to the massive storm we had here. Sorry


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 10, 2010)

As a reminder, there is NO game tonight. I will see you all next week.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 18, 2010)

Game is on tonight. I'm sitting in Dev II's lobby as of right now.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm on Dev II now. Just waiting...


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2010)

I will likely be out of the house for a few hours this Saturday night, and if so I'll miss most or all of the Perils of Thunder Island session.  I think you have a more-or-less current copy of Oobla's sheet, DW, but the only recent changes to it anyway have been a few trail rations eaten and the expenditure of the 7d6 Fireball bead from his Necklace of Fireballs.

Oobla's first instinct is to blind monsters or badguys that frighten him, then run away.  When he has allies around who aren't running away, he'll likely cast Mage Armor first or second, then throw Acid Arrows or Burning Hands spells at baddies while trying to stay back a safe distance.  If someone reminds him at some point, or if he sees someone fighting a really big monster up-close, he might remember to cast Enlarge Person on the ally.  Oobla will preferentially try to help Jeralt or Nindiyan if enemies aren't attacking him or approaching him to attack.  If he needs to, Oobla might toss a fuzzball from his Bag of Tricks to summon a critter to get between him and a badguy.  Oobla is as likely as not to catch allies in his area spells when badguys are nearby and he's panicking.  He's only likely to attack fleeing enemies if they hurt him a lot first or tried to eat him.


----------



## lesser (May 1, 2010)

My computer gave up on me so I probably will not make it to the game today.


----------



## lesser (May 1, 2010)

Looks like a spare power supply fixed the problem. I will be able to make it after all.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 2, 2010)

I'm getting on Dev II now. I do still have Oobla 6, so I should be good on NPC'ing you for the night, Ark.


----------



## lesser (May 23, 2010)

My network connection is down because of a thunder storm. I won't be able to play today.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2010)

Blech, not cool. But you'll have 2 weeks to fix that up, since I'm canceling next week's game.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 29, 2010)

As a reminder, there will be NO game tonight. We will resume next Saturday (June 5th).


----------



## stevekro1 (Jun 6, 2010)

OpenRPG is not working for me ... I can't connect to servers ... I'll try to keep connecting.

Working now. Had to try about 100 times.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jun 26, 2010)

graduation party tonight

not sure when I'll be back, will most likely miss Ark's game.


----------



## tomm (Jul 1, 2010)

*saturday night game*

Just a reminder DW..sliek will be on 4th of july holiday this week...back in action next weekend


----------



## stevekro1 (Jul 18, 2010)

sorry I was unable to make it last night , my house lost power


----------



## Jaedlyn (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't know if ill be making this weeks games. Depends on how much pain and how much drugs I have in me.


----------



## tomm (Jul 24, 2010)

*saturday night*

there will be no Sliek this saturday night (July 24th)....should be no problem returning the following week


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 24, 2010)

Hm... Absences, absences... Understood, you two.

And for everyone, the game may be a bit late starting tonight. I'm helping family move furniture out of town and I'm not sure when I'll be done.


----------



## Jaedlyn (Jul 24, 2010)

Might be playing tonight. Have my laptop in bed


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 25, 2010)

OK. I'm back home in time, so the game will be up on-time. A light crowd tonight, but I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm helping move stuff again this weekend... Ugh. 

And thanks to car troubles, I know I will not be home in time to run the game tonight.

Sorry everyone, but Perils is canceled for the evening. We will pick up next week, August 7th at the regular time.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 13, 2010)

I forgot to announce this last week...

No game tomorrow night (August 14th). We'll pick up again on August 21st.


----------



## tomm (Aug 29, 2010)

*shopping for supplies*

sliek is purchasing a masterwork longbow, 60 longbow arrows, 40 masterwork arrows, 4 potions cure light wounds, 7 days common food....820 gp.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 29, 2010)

Masterwork Arrows will not stack with a Masterwork Bow's bonus. Are you sure you want to buy them?


----------



## lesser (Aug 29, 2010)

Tomrak will buy:
* 10 potions of cure light wounds
* 1 potion of cure moderate wounds
* 2 oils of  Magic weapon
* 1 waterskin

500 +300 +100 + 1 = 901 gp

Oh, rations for 20 days as well.


----------



## lesser (Sep 4, 2010)

I will be not be able to attend the game tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 5, 2010)

I forgot to say this last night, so here it is now.

There will be no game next week (the 11th). We will pick up again on the 18th.


----------



## tomm (Oct 2, 2010)

*no Sliek tonight*

I don't feel well.  I didn't sleep last night...I'm not sure if it is a bad cold or flu.....but the body is weak.  I need to get to bed early tonight and work through it.  Hopefully I'll feel better for Ark's game on Sunday night.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 3, 2010)

Understood.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, I have lost track of my calendar. Next weekend is Halloween weekend and I shall be busy. And I forgot to announce it during the game session...

So, next weekend's game (Oct 30th) is canceled. We'll meet again on Nov. 6th, at 7 PM, GMT-8. I will show up early, according to my clock, to settle a bit and be sure of the timeframe. Oh, how I hate Daylight Savings Time.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys, we've closed down the 13 Kingdoms sub-forums. You're still using this thread, so I've moved it to the PbP forum "Talking the Talk."


----------

